# Boost gauge pics



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Can you guys post a pic of your boost gauge install locations? I have a AWE vent boost gauge in my mk6 GTI and dont really like the location. They make a kit for the TT but I would rather have a center mounted gauge so I am not looking right or left when I should be looking forward. I have also seen A pillar pods, but would still rather get a center/console mounted gauge. 


Thanks!


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

Lots of install pics on my Fotki..Here:

http://public.fotki.com/blackfnTTruck/boost_gauge_installs/


----------



## TTwizted13StrtRcr (Jun 7, 2008)

*vent gauge*

52mm innovate motorsports >










some cheap boost gauge i had before, but perfect location in the TT


----------



## culater (May 24, 2008)

how did u mount ur boost guage, or did u buy the awe kit and used there mounting kit and your gauge?


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Boost gauge*

http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85/coachvtt/?action=view&current=BestVentBoostGaugePic.jpg


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

culater said:


> how did u mount ur boost guage, or did u buy the awe kit and used there mounting kit and your gauge?


 
Modshack makes a vent gauge mount kit and then you can use your own gauge.


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

culater said:


> how did u mount ur boost guage, or did u buy the awe kit and used there mounting kit and your gauge?


 make your own, dont waste your $20. 
here's mine


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll whore mine around a little more. Maybe a little irrational for most- you might want to look into a used "Mantis" pod- it replaces your ashtray with 2 gauges. Also my friend Vince makes something for the ashtray location too- not sure if he has time lately though - this is his handywork on my car below.


----------



## Indiepunk (Feb 14, 2007)

I would post a pic but haven't been with the TT for a couple weeks. I mounted a VDO cup to the upper shroud so its centered.


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> I'll whore mine around a little more. Maybe a little irrational for most- you might want to look into a used "Mantis" pod- it replaces your ashtray with 2 gauges. Also my friend Vince makes something for the ashtray location too- not sure if he has time lately though - this is his handywork on my car below.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my radio's location, but I wouldnt be opposed to getting rid of it. Whats the price on the panel?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

he had my dash and gauges for a few weeks to figure it out. He made his own plastic then melted that into this shape... I'm not sure he's willing to do it again because fitting gauges in this area is a pain- these are 52mm gauges and they just fit in there. If you didn't want them flush like I have them it would be easier in the end.

You could look at 42 draft designs they make inserts for the DIN slot but I didn't think they looked as nice.

You can email him to ask about it: [email protected]


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Podi gauge and Modshack ring


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a Mantis - I'll snap a pic tomorrow. 

Likely switching to PODI gauges... but we'll see. Now I'm back to thinking about selling the TT. 

Somebody slap me:screwy:


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

I prefer the center vent, real easy to see, your vision is slightly always to the center of the vehicle while your driving, so a quick look down is easy.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> I have a Mantis - I'll snap a pic tomorrow.
> 
> Likely switching to PODI gauges... but we'll see. Now I'm back to thinking about selling the TT.
> 
> Somebody slap me:screwy:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a center pod too. made the ring my self. 
will post some pics later


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

what mechanical gauge does everybody recommend? I have an electrical AWE in my mk6 gti and it worked well for a while, but is having some issues. reads way too high a vacuum pressure now.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

omerkm1 said:


> what mechanical gauge does everybody recommend? I have an electrical AWE in my mk6 gti and it worked well for a while, but is having some issues. reads way too high a vacuum pressure now.


 I have a Podi and I love it:thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

I have prosport performance, cheapooo but does the job :thumbup:


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)




----------

